# How do I : make a sponge filter for a 5-gallon tank ?



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Title says it all.

Going to put one of the 5-gallon tanks in my boys room, and want to just stick a sponge filter in it.

I know they are supposed to be easy to make on your own, just not sure it would be cheaper (the smallest one available at Big Als is $10) - not counting cost of the air pump of course.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

googled it... looks legit, haven't used it.






a different method- looks allright... though I would put something heavy in there to sink it down.


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

you can get them off ebay for around $2, but you'll have to wait around 2 weeks for the shipping


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

fyns said:


> googled it... looks legit, haven't used it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless you already have the silicone, and all the necessary supplies on hand (not going to LFS for the sponge and hardware store for everything else), or unless you are planning on making 5+ units, I challenge anyone to make this for $4

$10 at LFS would be the easiest thing if you need it right away, otherwise ebay.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

I agree ^

Also, that's american prices. A lot of stuff is at a much lower price point there. Free trade; my ass


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Jung said:


> you can get them off ebay for around $2, but you'll have to wait around 2 weeks for the shipping


Thanks for the tip about eBay, I use a lot in QT


----------

